# Afficher l'écran Mac sur la TV par HDMI



## chassea (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite afficher l'écran de mon mac sur mon plasma.
Je viens donc de me faire livre via apple store une connectique "adaptateur pro minidisplay port vers HDMI avec audio optique de Dr Bott". Je l'ai installé de mon mac sur mon ampli. Une diode de l'adaptateur s'allume en rouge et je n'ai pas d'affichage sur mon plasma. Je n'ai que du son, hors l'ampli devrait renvoyer l'image sur mon plasma comme elle le fait pour les chaines TV.

Quelqu'un a-t-il cet adaptateur ?


----------



## arnowood (25 Novembre 2010)

chassea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite afficher l'écran de mon mac sur mon plasma.
> Je viens donc de me faire livre via apple store une connectique "adaptateur pro minidisplay port vers HDMI avec audio optique de Dr Bott". Je l'ai installé de mon mac sur mon ampli. Une diode de l'adaptateur s'allume en rouge et je n'ai pas d'affichage sur mon plasma. Je n'ai que du son, hors l'ampli devrait renvoyer l'image sur mon plasma comme elle le fait pour les chaines TV.
> ...



Essaid e brancher la partie video hdmi donc sur la tv en direct voir si tu as de l image.
cela te permetra de voir si le cable est ok, si la tv est ok
si ca passe cela viendra d un reglage de ton ampli.
si ca passe pas, il faut voir dans tes paramaetre mac au niveau de l affichage.

tiens moi au jus


----------



## chassea (28 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer directement sur ma TV, et ça ne marche pas non plus.
Tu as une idée des paramétrages à effectuer sur le mac ?


----------



## Oizo (28 Novembre 2010)

Tu as essayé dans les préférences système "Moniteurs" de faire "détecter les moniteurs" ?


----------



## chassea (28 Novembre 2010)

Il ne detecte rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Par contre, le son marche


----------



## chassea (29 Novembre 2010)

Impossible d'aller sur detecter le moniteurs.
Une autre idée ?


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2010)

Je suis intéressé pour éventuellement relier le Mac à la TV par HDMI.

Avez-vous trouvé la solution? Et votre câble envoie-t-il bien du 1080p?

Merci



Edit: à lire les commentaires sur la fiche produit (http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A), c'est bien du full HD. Mais qu'en est-il du son? Est-ce du 5.1 (au moins)? Merci!


Edit2: vous branchez-vous depuis un Imac ou un MBP? Parce que "_Apple bride le mini displayport en lui interdisant de véhiculer le son (alors que c'est prévu dans la norme). Il faut donc prévoir un autre câble pour l'audio_". Alors si vous avez le son depuis un MBP, c'est un miracle qui m'intéresse! Il est évident que sans le son 5.1, je ne serais plus intéressé...


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2010)

Il semblerait que...... le port display de mon MBP envoie aussi le son! Yipee!!!

Enfin, je vérifierai ça ce soir, et j'enchaînerai avec l'achat de l'adaptateur et d'un câble hdmi ;-)


----------



## jeanmau (7 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement, j'ai branché mon iMac à un Sony Bravia sans aucun problème avec cet adaptateur d'un prix trés raisonnable:
http://www.amazon.fr/Premium-Apple-...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1291758589&sr=1-3


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2010)

jeanmau a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai branché mon iMac à un Sony Bravia sans aucun problème avec cet adaptateur d'un prix trés raisonnable:
> http://www.amazon.fr/Premium-Apple-...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1291758589&sr=1-3



Pas cher en effet... Merci pour le tuyau!


----------

